# How do you get a sheet of plywood home?



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

If you don't own a pickup truck, how do you get a sheet of plywood home? My next two projects call of sheets of plywood, but i'm a little unsure how i'm going to get it home. 

I have a '05 Ford Escape with a luggage rack on top. I also have some of those ratcheting ties that you use to secure a motorcycle to a flat bed truck, but i'm not sure if this is the most practical way. 

Lowes will rent you a truck for $20, but that seems expensive if i'm only buying two sheets of plywood. I don't really have the money to buy in bulk right now. 

If anyone has suggestions, i'm open to hear them.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How many sheets? 
Here's how I do it. 









Laughing!!!!!


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a 07 Escape and full sheets will fit diagonally in the back if you put the seats down. I've not been too nervous about breaking plywood this way, but mdf made me a little nervous when I tried it that way. 

Otherwise I have them break the sheets down some for me based on what final dimensions I need. Especially after my first experience breaking down mdf and the terrible mess it made. The fewer full length rip cuts I need to clean up after the better.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

+1 to having them break it down.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I love Dominick's picture. I recall seeing the story some years ago. Unbelievable.

The challenge with a roof rack is supporting the plywood. The wind wants to lift the plywood and if not supported it can vibrate a lot.

The roof rack rails are normally only 2 - 3 ft apart. I would mount two 2 x 4 x8 ft studs on top of the roof rack. Try to place so the plywood is centred if possible.

The plywood can overhang on the length, but you want to secure the plywood to the 2x4 at the ends. This can be done with clamps, but ideally if you can screw the plywood to the studs, it will be best.

You will have to use the racheting ties to stop the plywood from moving from side to side. Also need to do the same for front to back.

Good luck.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I think that pic is fake though. It would be funny to see. Lol
Ok back to reality. How far do you have to travel? 
Do you know anyone with a truck? If not strap it to the roof rack. Not a big deal, unless your going on the interstate.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

How far do you live from where you're buying the plywood? Maybe you could offer a small sum to someone who would haul them for you. Not too long ago I saw a guy at Lowe's trying to strap a piece of plywood to the top of a SUV. Turns out he was only going a short distance so I hauled it for him.

Also, if you have a trailer hitch maybe you could borrow a trailer.


----------



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

I have to go about 5 miles. It's all country roads, 45 mph. 

I don't see how a diagonal sheet will fit unless I leave the gate down. Now, I have never had HD or Lowes cut lumber for me, but I heard that they are not very accurate. One of the projects I have uses a full sheet of plywood, and if they don't cut it exact, my project isn't going to be right. Otherwise I would just have them cut it down for me. 

Another problem I have is that they won't help you tie things down. I understand why, but that still doesn't help me. Because i'm certainly not tall enough to reach the top of my car. I suppose I could always take a step ladder with me.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I built support to haul some 1/4" masonite sheets home for some signs I was painting. I did 2x4's across and 1x4's extending the length with half-lap joints, glued and screwed. I did another pair of 1x4's extending front to back, connected the the bottom part of the frame at the front with about 3/4 gap for the masonite to fit into. The whole thing was held down with ratcheting straps. All of the weight was put onto the fixed rails that run the length of the car with no weight being put on the cross rails (which are much lighter weight). The masonite sheets just simply slid in the back . I had stops on the sides and of course the front where the top and bottom of the frame connected. An additional strap around the back kept everything in place. I used the same rack to deliver the finished sign.



































While painting, I removed the top half and used the bottom portion as a makeshift easel. Afterwards, I recycled some of the wood into a storage rack for our rocketbox when not in use.:thumbsup:


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

FWIW I have had real good luck with the HD next to me. I have only had them rip lengthwise since that what was what I needed anyway but the cuts have been clean and accurate. Maybe I've just been lucky.

Also, nothing to do directly with your question but I've found the Gorilla Gripper to be really helpful when handling full 4x8 sheets.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah I left the gate open and held it partially shut with bungies


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

TCM said:


> I have to go about 5 miles. It's all country roads, 45 mph.
> 
> I don't see how a diagonal sheet will fit unless I leave the gate down. Now, I have never had HD or Lowes cut lumber for me, but I heard that they are not very accurate. One of the projects I have uses a full sheet of plywood, and if they don't cut it exact, my project isn't going to be right. Otherwise I would just have them cut it down for me.
> 
> Another problem I have is that they won't help you tie things down. I understand why, but that still doesn't help me. Because i'm certainly not tall enough to reach the top of my car. I suppose I could always take a step ladder with me.


I'm 5'08" and was able to strap mine down by standing in the door sill on the sides, standing on top of the back tire, and standing inside of the cargo bay of the back. I am pretty accustomed to it because we use the roof rack when we travel.

As for the lumber yard breaking down the stock for you, that's hit and miss. Just like anything, there are people working there who know their stuff and lots who don't. They will more than likely be ripping with a panel saw that they will set up hastily. The blade will also probably be less than perfect. I wouldn't chance it if you don't have any room for error.


----------



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

Phadrus, that actually looks like a good idea. 

I don't really have access to a truck, so I have two options (3 if you count letting then cut it down at the store) either Phadrus's idea, or driving with the lift gate open. I'm in a hurry to get started on these projects. I'll get the plywood home if I have to carry it. :laughing:


----------



## Deanr (Jul 29, 2011)

I have always had good with the box stores cutting plywood. When using their panel saw they are every bit as accurate as I can be.
I guess if they don't get it right ask them to cut another.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi TCM,

Maybe something like this?











It seems pretty simple and inexpensive to make but storage between uses might be a PITA.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I am in Rock Hill and will haul it for you.....?


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Barrow a trailer???


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jharris2 said:


> Hi TCM,
> 
> Maybe something like this?
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest that modification, as it looks like the one I posted a while back. Or, just get the store to size it, and leave it slightly large and trim it to your needs.








 







.


----------



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

@Groovy, i'll keep you in mind if I can't figure out a way to do it myself. Thank you. 

Cabinetman, my cuts need to be 39 7/8 inches, there is no room for error. So I really don't know if I can trust them to be accurate. Although, now that i'm looking a little closer to my plans, I may modify a slight bit, which will give me a little wiggle room to have the store cut it.


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

1. Have them cut it down to something close to what you need.
2. Borrow a pickup
3. Rent one of theirs - the $20 is way cheaper than having it blow off the top of your car.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

If you have them cut it with their panel saw, bring your own tape measure and mark exactly where you want the cut on the plywood. They should be able to set the saw to cut it exactly for you.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I own a truck but people call meto pick up there stuff or use my truck. Oth ways work for me.

When I didn't have a truck I ordered from a place that delivered.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

Tom-G said:


> If you have them cut it with their panel saw, bring your own tape measure and mark exactly where you want the cut on the plywood. They should be able to set the saw to cut it exactly for you.


The hardwood guys close to me require you to measure and mark before they cut on their panel saw if you want them to do any cuts.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have an Isuzu Rodeo and a pair of strap on bars for carrying cargo on the roof. I've had good luck carrying full sheets on the roof. However, if I'm not going to use the full size sheet, I always have Lowes cut them down for me. They do it for free and the cuts are always clean on correctly sized.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Whatever you decide on. I would strongly advise against carrying on top of your vehicle. Unless of course you have a rack 
built for the purpose like some shown in the thread. The easiest way is to have them cut it down for you. Just make sure
you give them clear direction on how you want it cut up.

Messing around with full 4X8 sheets of plywood is a royal PITA. Been there and done that. 

Save yourself hassle and let them cut it down for you. First 6 cuts are free at the HD.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Went to a place an hour away from my house, just because they cut 5' x 5' baltic sheets to smaller sizes to fit in my G sedan. I was dumb enough to think my table saw only cut up to 30", but that meant I could cut any size I wanted as the piece on the opposite size of the fence could be measured anyway I wanted to hahahaha, so i now go to a place only 20 minutes away from my house that doesn't cut the sheets and i just use my dad's suv with trailer!!


----------



## Paul Miller (Aug 11, 2012)

Buy a little trailer from HF for around $200 and a hitch for your car for around $100. Cry once and be done with it. You'll get a lot of use out of it over the years.

Paul


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

TCM said:


> If you don't own a pickup truck, how do you get a sheet of plywood home? My next two projects call of sheets of plywood, but i'm a little unsure how i'm going to get it home.
> 
> I have a '05 Ford Escape with a luggage rack on top. I also have some of those ratcheting ties that you use to secure a motorcycle to a flat bed truck, but i'm not sure if this is the most practical way.
> 
> ...


I have taken the racks off if I doubt they are up for the weight and tied sheets straight to the roof with a thick quilt on the roof and packing pillows at the front and rear widescreen. Using flat ties I have opened front and rear doors and strapped it all down to the roof thru the car. Closing the doors on the straps gives a little more tension on the straps. 

I use extra straps to secure the blankets and pillows as I have not always asked my wife before removing them from our bed.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

I put it in my van , I've put it on my trucks ladder racks but the results sucked 

I heard the straps just quivering I look at my helper with horror

Then silence broken up by an intense WTF to see my sheets sailing in the wind

In the high speed lane too reverse back pick up what's left as a trooper pulls up followed up by oh ****

I had just enough left over for what I needed


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I carried many a sheet on the roof*

Car and SUV roofs aren't flat, nor are the roof racks...so depending on how many sheets and the thickness and the weight it can be done.
You have to allow for the curve by spacing it up off the rack like previously posted with a frame. OR if it's only a few sheets and they will bend slightly to conform to the roof shape, put a soft material in a roll under the front and back. like a kid's pool toy or other foam.
What's really important is the strap/rope or tie down to the front of the car! :yes::yes: The air movement under the front at higher speeds will lift up the ply and send it off sailing down the road. It must be tight and secure, really pull on it and make knots so that they won't come loose. A ratchet tie down is best, but a secure hook on the front bumper will be hard to find, so you may have to get down underneath and find a cross member, OH WELL.

Side to side straps go under the door edge or in warm weather can go through the rear window openings. The rear tie down is best on a trailer hitch IF you have one. Again you will have to find a secure attachment point down under, watch for hot exhaust pipes and other parts that move under way.

I lost a whole bunch of 4 X 8 Melamine which is very slippery and wasn't tied down, from the bed of my pickup, when I accelerated too fast from a stop light in the inner city of Detroit. By the time I realized it the "locals" had been there and it was gone. :furious:


----------



## TCM (Sep 3, 2012)

That didn't happen to be near 7 mile and WOodward, by any chance would it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with the idea of a cheap trailer. It would be hard to keep a sheet of plywood on the roof of a car and likely to damage the car doing it. You might also consider if the plywood blew off and caused an accident, you would be responsible.


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

Not to mention how difficult it can be to manhandle a sheet of 3/4" ply up on the roof by yourself. 

Put a trailer hitch on your SUV, then rent (or buy if you have room to store it) a small utility trailer. You will use it constantly for the rest of your life.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I suppose the moral of the story is this: There are lots of things that you _can _do, but only a few that you should. If the distance is longer than a few miles and requires any significant speeds, it is probably best not to do anything risky.


On a related note, I did a short cross town move a few years back in and on a Chevrolet Malibu. We were moving out of our small apartment, so nothing was too big, heavy, or precious. :no: Not brilliant in hindsight, but it worked.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Come and listen to a story 'bout a man named Jed........


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

you don't know anyone that has a truck you can borrow? That is what I do, but if I had a car or truck that I could put a hitch on I would buy a HF trailer and do it that way. the HF trailers, are great for the money, the only comment I have heard on them is to upgrade the wheels to the 12 inch.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

My brother recently picked up an HF trailer just for this purpose and it works great, plus it comes in handy for a lot of other things.

Another option would be to check with local lumber yards and see if any do free delivery. I found one that still does free delivery - even for just a handful of 2x4s - so I have most things delivered to the house anymore and don't deal with HD or Lowes.


----------

